# Help identifying which Bontrager hubs are based on DT Swiss 240's and can go 11spd



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

As the title says, I know many/some Bontrager hubs are based on DTSwiss internals, and therefore could possibly be upgraded to 11 speed with a new DT free hub for about $50 off eBay. What I cannot work out, is which hubs I need to find. Race X Lites, XXX lites ... 08's or 09's ... and most sellers dont know if they have 08's or 02's, and most sellers who claim they're the DT ones dont know. So, pictures below. If you know that one is DT Swiss 240 based and should take a DT 11 speed free hub, please let me know .. and if you know the year(s), that could also help.

Thanks,

PS I want to build up a set of wheels for my road bike, and cost if very important on this project, so looking to score a bargain on some used hubs on eBay, then upgrade the free hub and build up, possibly with some spare rims I have and maybe even with some spokes from aborted wheel builds in the past.
*
NOTE: I cannot get image uploading to work ... so will try again tomorrow. If you have a picture of one and know it's a DT , please reply with it. I'm sure there are ways to tell, I just dont know what they are.*

Thanks

A) (this one says DT on the end cap. Do they always say DT?)









B) 

C)

D)

E)


----------



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the bontrager race lite wheels, were stock on the '08 treks. They are DT swiss hubs but don't say dt swiss on them anywhere.

I'm running them 10spd with a spacer so they are 11 spd compatible I believe.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I can only seem to load one image at a time. I sort of want a timeline of pictures of the bontrager hubs so I can quickly workout if the hub is a quality one like a DT, and if it can go 11 spd.

Thanks

Does it look like this? (I think it won't, as on the non-drive side I can see threads, and the DT hubs (if like a 240) won't have threads.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

What about any of these?

Thanks


----------



## marathonrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks like the first pic.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Race x and xxx lite hubs from the era you are talking about that say DT swiss on the end caps are DT240 internals, and 11 speed DT 240 body should work. Most of these hubs that I know about I think were paired spoked. 

Race lite hubs are DT Oynx internals with a ring of roller bearings and 3 pawls

Race hubs are china/formula hubs


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

From the OP's first picture, I am pretty sure that one can go 11 speed.  (being a front wheel and all)


----------

